# Kaufberatung für 13 Zoll Notebook bis 1300 EUR



## anschi (5. Februar 2012)

*Kaufberatung für 13 Zoll Notebook bis 1300 EUR*

Liebe Community.
Ich brauche eure Beratung !!!

Ich möchte mir mal wieder ein neues Notebook zulegen, welches folgende Maßgaben erfüllen sollte:

- 13 Zoll MATTES Display mit guter Helligkeit
- dünnes Gehäuse in Richtung Ultrabook ( schicke Optik  )
- Akkulaufzeit ca. ab 6 Stunden
- bedingt "spielefähig" für Strategiespiele o.ä. (z.B. HoMM 6 o.ä.) (keine highendspiele wie crysis o.ä.)
- eher niedriges Gewicht, bloß nicht so ein Spielemonster mit entsprechenden Maßen
- Preis bis 1300 EUR

Eigentlich hatte ich mir gedacht, auf das Acer S5 zu warten, welches eigentlich alle Vorgaben erfüllen dürfte oder ??
Die Frage ist aber doch, ob es sinnvoll ist als teilspielefähigen Laptop kein optisches Laufwerk zu besitzen oder ??
Ich will auch auf der Couch nebenbei ne Runde was simples zoggn, da ist es ja nervtötend ein externes Laufwerk dranzuhängen oder die legal erworbenen Spiele alle zu noCD-cracken.

Was meint ihr ? Danke für eure Hilfe.
Beste Grüße


----------



## anschi (6. Februar 2012)

keine Vorschläge Freunde ?


----------



## Muetze (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 13 Zoll Notebook bis 1300 EUR*

Variante 1 mit nicht matten Display, HD3000 nicht zum datteln geeignet, dafür mit Cache ssd
Variante 2 matt, mit 520ger Geforce, 8GB RAM, 14", gutem Akku, SSD und HDD, nicht direkt ein UltraBook aber echt nahe dran
Variante 3 nicht matt, 540ger Geforce, 8GB RAM, 13,3", guter Akku, NUR SSD, Ultrabook like
Variante 4 matt, 14", große SSD, i7, 8GB RAM, 610m Geforce, Ultrabook


So was willst du hier in welche Richtung gehend?

14" NB's haben in der Regel noch optische Laufwerke, die helfen da doch ungemein und so gigantisch ist der Größenunterschied zu 13,3" auch ned!

Zum entspiegeln gäbe es, Handylike auch Folien zum aufkleben, Entspiegel recht gut habe selber Variante 3 mit Folie allerdings


----------



## anschi (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 13 Zoll Notebook bis 1300 EUR*

Hallo Muetze.

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort !
Die Richtung der Laptops stimmt schon top.
Aber ein mattes Display ist für mich Ausschlusskriterium, da ich Folien nicht mag und auch mal in der Sonne arbeiten will 

Momentan habe ich ein 11,6 Display und 14 Zoll sind da doch schon ein gewaltiges Stück größer. 
Das Asus gefällt mir so sehr gut, hast du oder jemand Erfahrungen damit ?
Das hat aber auch kein Laufwerk oder ? 
Mal ne doofe Frage: Darf ich eigentlich legal erworbene Spiele NOCD-cracken, weil kein optisches Laufwerk enthalten ist ?

Gruß


----------



## fadade (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 13 Zoll Notebook bis 1300 EUR*



anschi schrieb:


> Mal ne doofe Frage: Darf ich eigentlich legal erworbene Spiele NOCD-cracken, weil kein optisches Laufwerk enthalten ist


 
Nein, wenn man dazu irgendwelche Spieldateien manipulieren muss. Allerdings wird das auch nicht so viele Leute interessieren  
Ansonsten gäbs noch die Möglichkeit ein persönliches ISO-Backup zu ziehen (das ist ja erlaubt) und das dann einfach von der Platte oder nem Stick zu mounten ....


----------



## Muetze (6. Februar 2012)

fadade schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, wenn man dazu irgendwelche Spieldateien manipulieren muss. Allerdings wird das auch nicht so viele Leute interessieren
> Ansonsten gäbs noch die Möglichkeit ein persönliches ISO-Backup zu ziehen (das ist ja erlaubt) und das dann einfach von der Platte oder nem Stick zu mounten ....



Sofern platz vorhanden bei ssd wirds da eng  was cracks jedoch ansich angeht findet man mal virenfreie, wirst du eher unwahrscheinlich deswegen zu rechenschaft gezogen da gibts größere sünden, legal ist es aber deswegen nicht....

Was die größe angeht unter 14 zoll ist mir persönlich zu klein, hab in der abeit von elitebokk 12,x bis 17 alles.
Mir passt da 14 ganz gut, portabel mit laufwerk und man erkennt am display auch noch was 

Den asus hat ein kumpel sich gekauft, der ist richtig zufrieden, hab aber leider noch keine handson erfahrungen da die nächste lan erst noch kommt

Grad noch gefunden, vllt san auch die beiden was für dich 

Variante1
Variante2


----------



## anschi (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 13 Zoll Notebook bis 1300 EUR*

Nochmal danke für deine Hinweise und Links.

Der Lenovo macht nen sehr guten Eindruck, aber eine Grafikkarte "OnBoard" kann doch nix oder ? (Außerdem kein Laufwerk...?!?)

Also du hast mich mit dem optischen Laufwerk überzeugt. Ich will da auch einfach mal ne DVD reinschieben oder ein Spiel, daher wäre mir das nun doch wichtig 

Das Asus hat, soweit ich sehen kann, auch kein Laufwerk oder ?
Bei dem Acer timelineX kann ich auch kein Laufwerk sehen. Ist das versteckt ? Weil du schriebst, es sein eines vorhanden..

Also am liebsten 13 oder 14 Zoll mit Laufwerk, definitiv mattem Display und einigermaßene Spieletauglichkeit zumindest für strategiespiele. Dann würde ich sofort zuschlagen


----------



## Muetze (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 13 Zoll Notebook bis 1300 EUR*



> Der Lenovo macht nen sehr guten Eindruck, aber eine Grafikkarte "OnBoard" kann doch nix oder ? (Außerdem kein Laufwerk...?!?)


Jain Warcraft 3 Kannste schon auf max vernünftig spielen 

okey dann mal so hier:

Acer Travelmate Timeline X hat erst bei 15,6" ein DVD-Laufwerk
Acer Aspire Timeline X schon ab 14", dafür nur ein HDD-Slot



> Bei dem Acer timelineX kann ich auch kein Laufwerk sehen. Ist das versteckt ? Weil du schriebst, es sein eines vorhanden..



Ich selbst habe ein Acer Aspire Timeline X 14" mit glare Display 



> Der Lenovo macht nen sehr guten Eindruck, aber eine Grafikkarte "OnBoard" kann doch nix oder ? (Außerdem kein Laufwerk...?!?)


Du bist auf der Suche nach möglichst klein und möglichst ultrabook like, da muss mann irgendwann Abstriche machen und das beginnt meistens an  einer dedizierten GPU, kaum ein Ultrabook besitzt nämlich was anders als IGP, aufgrund der geringen Dicke der Dinger.



> Das Asus hat, soweit ich sehen kann, auch kein Laufwerk oder ?


 nein kein Laufwerk, dafür aber eine vernünftige GPU mit SSD

Die letzte geräte die mir da einfällen wäre diese (Optisch zwar kein Augenschmauss, jedoch antiglare mit Hinweiß auf ***, mit laufwerk, 14" 
), das und das....


_*** "Hinweis zum Display: das Display selbst ist AntiGlare (matt), davor  jedoch befindet sich eine Art Scheibe für das "Infinity-Display" welche  nicht matt ist."

Sod as waren meine letzten Gehimtipps in der größe....
_


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 13 Zoll Notebook bis 1300 EUR*

Wenn Du eh schon 14 Zoll nimmst kannst Du fast schon an 15 Zoll denken, denn viel schwerer sind die auch nicht. Oder ist speziell die Größe das Hauptargument? Bei 15 Zoll hättest Du halt mehr Auswahl und bessere Preis-Leistung.


----------



## anschi (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 13 Zoll Notebook bis 1300 EUR*

@ herbboy: eigentlich ist mir 14 zoll schon zu groß und 13 zoll lieber, aber muetze hat natürlich recht und man muss kompromisse eingehen.

nochmals danke für die neuen vorschläge !!!

Ein Slot für dvd heißt, dass ich ein Laufwerk noch zukaufen müsste, nicht wahr ?

EINE WICHTIGE WEITERE FRAGE:
Ich bin zufällig in 3 Wochen in den USA. Lohnt es sich da ein Laptop zu kaufen ? Außer den fehlenden Umlauten sowie Z/Y gibt es noch unterschiede ? Ländercode und so ein Quatsch wird nicht zum Problem bei DVD`s oder so ?

Danke für weitere Antworten !


----------



## Muetze (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 13 Zoll Notebook bis 1300 EUR*



> Ein Slot für dvd heißt, dass ich ein Laufwerk noch zukaufen müsste, nicht wahr ?


  Häh wo ließte den das grad?^^
steh am schlauch ohne Kontext wird das nixx 



> Ich bin zufällig in 3 Wochen in den USA. Lohnt es sich da ein Laptop zu  kaufen ? Außer den fehlenden Umlauten sowie Z/Y gibt es noch  unterschiede ? Ländercode und so ein Quatsch wird nicht zum Problem bei  DVD`s oder so ?


 Nur das Layout ist anders, aber vorsicht der Zoll kann dir das Schnäpchen recht schnell vermießen....


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 13 Zoll Notebook bis 1300 EUR*

Du wirst ggf. auch Probleme haben, falls ein Garantiefall eintritt, und Du wirst auch bei der Rückreise nach D die EU-Steuer/Zoll nachzahlen müssen, ca 20% vom Kaufpreis. Solltest du versuchen, es duch den Zoll zu "schmuggeln" und erwischt wirst, musst Du das doppelte zahlen. Am besten schon vor der Reise mal prüfen, wie die Preislage aussieht und ob es sich trotz der 20% lohng. zB amazon.com ganz grob als Richtlinie sehen und bei der Modellsuche erst mal nur das Anfangskürzel nehmen, also zB nur zB Acer 5320G und nicht 5320G-msg5nmnib223x oder so  einige EU-Modele gibt es da nämlich nicht, und umgekehrt.


----------



## Muetze (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 13 Zoll Notebook bis 1300 EUR*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Du wirst ggf. auch Probleme haben, falls ein Garantiefall eintritt, und Du wirst auch bei der Rückreise nach D die EU-Steuer/Zoll nachzahlen müssen, ca 20% vom Kaufpreis. Solltest du versuchen, es duch den Zoll zu "schmuggeln" und erwischt wirst, musst Du das doppelte zahlen. Am besten schon vor der Reise mal prüfen, wie die Preislage aussieht und ob es sich trotz der 20% lohng. zB amazon.com ganz grob als Richtlinie sehen und bei der Modellsuche erst mal nur das Anfangskürzel nehmen, also zB nur zB Acer 5320G und nicht 5320G-msg5nmnib223x oder so  einige EU-Modele gibt es da nämlich nicht, und umgekehrt.


 
Absolut Korrekt 




Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn Du eh schon 14 Zoll nimmst kannst Du fast  schon an 15 Zoll denken, denn viel schwerer sind die auch nicht. Oder  ist speziell die Größe das Hauptargument? Bei 15 Zoll hättest Du halt  mehr Auswahl und bessere Preis-Leistung.


 
und auch hier hat  er recht, nur konnte ich dir das ja ned einreden


----------



## anschi (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 13 Zoll Notebook bis 1300 EUR*

hehe, ist ja gut, ist ja gut.
ich würde auch 15 zoll vorschläge in betracht ziehen, da ich meine vorgabe gerne ein wenig modifizieren würde:

unter der gefahr, nervig zu werden, würde ich gerne ein DIABLO 3 fähigen laptop erstehen, der mattes display hat, 13 bis 15 zoll umfasst und bis zu 1000 EUR kostet. Dazu sollte ein DVD laufwerk vorhanden sein. blu-ray tut es auch 

wären von den bisher genannten welche dabei, die diese vorgaben erfüllen ?

@ muetze: ich hatte bei dem einen laptop nur von einem DVD-SLOT gelesen, das hörte sich für mich so an, als gäbe es die möglichkeit für ein laufwerk, dieses sei aber noch nicht enthalten.


----------



## Muetze (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 13 Zoll Notebook bis 1300 EUR*



anschi schrieb:


> hehe, ist ja gut, ist ja gut.
> ich würde auch 15 zoll vorschläge in betracht ziehen, da ich meine vorgabe gerne ein wenig modifizieren würde:
> 
> unter der gefahr, nervig zu werden, würde ich gerne ein DIABLO 3 fähigen laptop erstehen, der mattes display hat, 13 bis 15 zoll umfasst und bis zu 1000 EUR kostet. Dazu sollte ein DVD laufwerk vorhanden sein. blu-ray tut es auch
> ...


JO und zwar diese gibt es auch in 15,6" 

Acer TravelMate TimelineX 8573TG-2438G12Mnkk bei notebooksbilliger.de
ASUS X5MSM-S1156V bei notebooksbilliger.de
Samsung Serie 7 700Z5A S07 bei notebooksbilliger.de
ASUS X5MSM-S1156V bei notebooksbilliger.de
Samsung RC530 S0E bei notebooksbilliger.de
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/not...ks/xmg/xmg+advanced/schenker+xmg+a501+adv+8un

damit du die Leistungen der mobile GPU's einschätzen kannst bekommste hier nen LINK!





> @ muetze: ich hatte bei dem einen laptop nur von einem DVD-SLOT gelesen, das hörte sich für mich so an, als gäbe es die möglichkeit für ein laufwerk, dieses sei aber noch nicht enthalten.


  Okey ohne den genauen, link kann ichs nicht beurteilen aber generell sind da in allen fast Laufwerke drin gewesen


----------



## SESOFRED (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 13 Zoll Notebook bis 1300 EUR*

Der Asus ist gut habe den Vorgänger mit gleichem Gehäuse.
Der Sound ist für einen Lappy echt gut!
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das mit dem matten Display stimmt da meiner ein Glanz Display hat und auch dem Bild auch ein glänzendes zu sehen ist.
Der ist auch ganz nett! ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Notebooks- ASUS N55SF


----------



## anschi (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 13 Zoll Notebook bis 1300 EUR*

Danke für den Hinweis.
Der Sound ist für mich echt nebensächlich !
Wenn dann habe ich Kopfhörer drin.

erneuten Dank @ muetze:
werde mir die vorschläge heute nacht reinziehen, wenn ich arbeiten muss und folglich zeit habe


----------



## SESOFRED (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 13 Zoll Notebook bis 1300 EUR*

Auch mit Kopfhörer ist der Sound besser! Habe meinen DT880 250Ohm Hörer oft dran und da kommt noch gut was an!
Hat sogar ne Option für Große Kopfhörer wo das Signal verstärkt wird was echt von Vorteil ist bei Kopfhören ab 250 Ohm.


----------



## Muetze (9. Februar 2012)

anschi schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Hinweis.
> Der Sound ist für mich echt nebensächlich !
> Wenn dann habe ich Kopfhörer drin.
> 
> ...



Gerngeschehen ob was dabei ist und in welche richtung es gehen soll, musst du nur dann sagen


----------



## anschi (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 13 Zoll Notebook bis 1300 EUR*

Hallo Freunde.

Also der SCHENKER hat mir super gut gefallen:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/note...g+a501+adv+8un

Der hat eigentlich genau alles, was ich haben wollte. Das ganze zu einem fairen Preis, vor allem, weil ich aufgrund extremen amazon-guthabens da kaufen musste und der preis genauso billig wie bei notebooksbilliger war. Außerdem kriege ich bei Amazon zusätzlich noch 6 % Rabatt und die MWSt zurück. Macht 700 EUR für den Laptop, ich denke das ist ein sehr guter Preis oder ?

Ist eine Akkulaufzeit von "nur" 5 Stunden über durchschnitt für einen Laptop dieser Klasse ?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 13 Zoll Notebook bis 1300 EUR*

5 Std ist sogar extrem viel für ein Notebook mit einer solchen Grafikleistung. Selbst wenn die 5Std nur ein "bis zu" sind und dafür gelten, dass das Notebook quasi einfach nur "an" ist und das Display eher dunkel eingestellt ist und kein WLAN an usw.


----------



## anschi (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 13 Zoll Notebook bis 1300 EUR*

hmmm, und welche laufzeit kann man im spielemodus oder beim normalen wlan-surfen erwarten ??

macht es eigentlich sinn, den akku rauszunehmen, wenn man das teil am netz selbst laufen lassen könnte ??

gruß. anschi


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 13 Zoll Notebook bis 1300 EUR*

Ich nehm den Akku immer raus bei Netzbetrieb. Moderne Akkus sollen zwar beim "immer wieder ein bisschen Nachladen" keine Probleme mehr haben, aber ich geh auf Nummer sicher, ich glaub nicht, dass es für den Akku gut ist, wenn er ständig im Notebook ist und warm wird (das wird der auch ohne Ladevorgang, da das Notebook selbst ja auch warm wird)

Beim Akku musst Du bei Last damit rechnen, dass es vlt 30% der maximalen Dauer sind. Hier sind Tests, das ust vlt nicht 100% die gleiche Hardware, da es mehrere Varianten des Notebooks gibt, aber zur groben Orientierung ist das okay: Test: Schenker Notebooks A501 - mit i5-2410M und hochauflösendem Display zum Erfolg  und Schenker Notebooks XMG A501 Notebook im Test Solides Komplettpaket auf notebookjournal.de und Test Schenker XMG A501 Notebook (Clevo W150HRM) - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## anschi (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für 13 Zoll Notebook bis 1300 EUR*

Danke nochmal für Hinweise und Links.

Ich habe mir das Teil jetzt geholt.

Für knapp 700 EUR umgerechnet kann ich mich glaube ich nicht beklagen.
Hoffe ihr seid mit meiner Entscheidung zufrieden


----------



## Muetze (11. Februar 2012)

anschi schrieb:
			
		

> Danke nochmal für Hinweise und Links.
> 
> Ich habe mir das Teil jetzt geholt.
> 
> ...


War bis hier hin eh schon ne halbe steißgeburt 

Sofern du was gefunden hast sind hier glaub ich alle zufrieden....


----------

